# [umgangen] Emerge  dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1 schlägt fehl

## bas89

Beim mergen von BFilter schlägt leider das Konfigurieren von ace fehl:

```
root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # emerge bfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-proxy/bfilter-1.1.4-r1  USE="X -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/scons-1.2.0-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1  USE="X -ipv6 -tao" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1

 * ACE-5.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  X elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ACE-5.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work/ACE_wrappers ...

 * econf: updating ACE_wrappers/aux_config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating ACE_wrappers/aux_config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating ACE_wrappers/apps/JAWS/clients/WebSTONE/src/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating ACE_wrappers/apps/JAWS/clients/WebSTONE/src/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work/ACE_wrappers/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-lib-all --with-X --disable-ipv6 --without-tao

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

[.........................]

checking if generated ACE configuration is usable... no

configure: error:

The generated configuration appears to be unusable.  Please verify

that your system path and environment variables are correct.  If they

appear to be correct then please send the maintainer of this configure

script ace-users@cs.wustl.edu the *COMPRESSED* 'config.log' file

and the following information:

  ACE 'configure' Script Information

  ==================================

  RCS configure.ac,v 4.153 2006/02/15 20:07:31 jtc Exp

  ACE Version:        5.5

  C++ Compiler:       i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

  C++ Preprocessor:   i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

  C++ Flags:           -W -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden  -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -pthread -pipe -O3

  Preprocessor Flags:   

  Linker:             /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

  Linker Flags:        -Wl,-O1

  Libraries:          -ldl 

  System type information:

    Build: i686-pc-linux-gnu  Host: i686-pc-linux-gnu

In the meantime, please use the stock ACE build procedure detailed in

the file 'ACE-INSTALL.html'.

     

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work/ACE_wrappers/build/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2290:  Called econf '--enable-lib-all' '--with-X' '--disable-ipv6' '--without-tao'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work/ACE_wrappers'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2290:  Called econf '--enable-lib-all' '--with-X' '--disable-ipv6' '--without-tao'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1/work/ACE_wrappers'

```

emerge --info =dev-libs/ace-5.5-r1:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2080_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 May 2010 13:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc:/usr/share/apps/kopete/styles:/usr/share/apps/solid/actions /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-7AkZWrkmBO,guid=a833f489b17797e3a3bf1dca0000002c"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

GS_LIB="/home/bas89/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/bas89/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/bas89/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/bas89/.gtkrc::/home/bas89/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.23"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OLDPWD="/home/bas89"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="5"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/bas89"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/bas89/.kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/lib/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SBCL_HOME="/usr/lib/sbcl"

SBCL_SOURCE_ROOT="/usr/lib/sbcl/src"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/bas89-laptop-gentoo:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/4287,unix/bas89-laptop-gentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4287"

SHELL="/bin/zsh"

SHLVL="3"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/strigi:"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa apm autoipd avahi bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups custom-optimization cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvb dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm geoip geolocation gif gimp git glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq imagemagick imap jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kontact lame laptop lastfm latex lcms lensfun libnotify libviusual lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mng modules mozilla moznopango mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp oscar otr pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit ppds pppd projectm python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba scanner schroedinger scrobbler sdl semantic-desktop session smp solid spell spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs syslog taglib tcpd theora threads thumbnail thumbnails tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis vpn vpnc wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

WINDOWID="35651661"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthMm2nk3"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Zion_Big"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="002ea93096800727c626a4c54b8eb3b2-1274255484.405149-2120182662"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic,auto"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2080_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 May 2010 13:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc:/usr/share/apps/kopete/styles:/usr/share/apps/solid/actions /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-7AkZWrkmBO,guid=a833f489b17797e3a3bf1dca0000002c"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

GS_LIB="/home/bas89/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/bas89/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/bas89/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/bas89/.gtkrc::/home/bas89/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.23"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OLDPWD="/home/bas89"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="5"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/bas89"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/bas89/.kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/lib/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SBCL_HOME="/usr/lib/sbcl"

SBCL_SOURCE_ROOT="/usr/lib/sbcl/src"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/bas89-laptop-gentoo:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/4287,unix/bas89-laptop-gentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4287"

SHELL="/bin/zsh"

SHLVL="3"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/strigi:"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa apm autoipd avahi bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups custom-optimization cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvb dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm geoip geolocation gif gimp git glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq imagemagick imap jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kontact lame laptop lastfm latex lcms lensfun libnotify libviusual lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mng modules mozilla moznopango mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp oscar otr pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit ppds pppd projectm python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba scanner schroedinger scrobbler sdl semantic-desktop session smp solid spell spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs syslog taglib tcpd theora threads thumbnail thumbnails tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis vpn vpnc wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

WINDOWID="35651661"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthMm2nk3"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Zion_Big"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="002ea93096800727c626a4c54b8eb3b2-1274255484.405149-2120182662"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic,auto"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Der komplette Build-Verlauf: http://pastebin.de/6748

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo das Problem liegt?Last edited by bas89 on Fri May 21, 2010 5:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Also ich persönlich konnte das Problem umgehen, indem ich ~ace-5.6.5 installierte. Fals jemand dennoch das Problem lösen will, soll er sich kurz melden.

----------

